# What are the odds??



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

claire1979 said:


> Well, I passed the aptitude test and already interviewed. I got a letter today saying that I will be placed on a waiting list for up to 2 years. Does anyone know what the odds are of people on the waiting list being selected in the future since they do this test/interview process frequently.


0% to 100% NO WAY I'd sit waiting, I'd move ahead with my life, if they call you; well good if not, nothing lost.


----------



## claire1979 (Jun 25, 2009)

brian john said:


> 0% to 100% NO WAY I'd sit waiting, I'd move ahead with my life, if they call you; well good if not, nothing lost.


Thanks for the reply Brian. I've been sitting on unemployment since January, like most Ohioans right now. So all I can do is sit and wait for something to come along. I've been trying to move ahead, but no one is hiring anywhere. I want to be an electrician more than anything, but i guess it just isn't meant to be.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck I have waiting since February for work to pick up, I did get caught up on my fishing.


----------



## claire1979 (Jun 25, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Good luck I have waiting since February for work to pick up, I did get caught up on my fishing.


Hey drsparky, out of work since Feb...Well maybe there's no work here either. Maybe there are no classes coming up then. Does the Union go through this applicant process even if there are no classes in the near future?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

claire1979 said:


> Thanks for the reply Brian. I've been sitting on unemployment since January, like most Ohioans right now. So all I can do is sit and wait for something to come along. I've been trying to move ahead, but no one is hiring anywhere. I want to be an electrician more than anything, but i guess it just isn't meant to be.


Maybe it is time to look out of state for work. Sitting on unemployment would depress me and drive me wonkers.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

They need to keep adding new blood; they have plenty of retirements.:wheelchair:


----------



## claire1979 (Jun 25, 2009)

brian john said:


> Maybe it is time to look out of state for work. Sitting on unemployment would depress me and drive me wonkers.


Yeah, I live near Youngstown. I've been applying for jobs in Cleveland and Pittsburgh. There are either temp jobs or contract jobs that pay minimum wage and i make more than that on unemployment. Everyone else is either laying off or forcing people to retire. And most of the unemployed around here are holding out for GMs new car, so that maybe GM and the suppliers will start hiring again. I won't hold _my_ breath.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

claire1979 said:


> There are either temp jobs or contract jobs that pay minimum wage and i make more than that on unemployment.


I feel you, that's where I'm at right now. Even the undesirable stuff is hard to get out here in San Diego being a college graduate. Plus to my understanding the minute I'm offered crappy health coverage, my 65% government COBRA subsidy for my good coverage goes away. 

There's really no way to measure the odds, but I wouldn't say "it's not meant to be". You need to try to stay positive through the bad times because it will show during interviews, but that's easy for me to say because I don't have a family to provide for. Do like sparky, catch up on your hobbies and use the time to get some exercise.

Also I believe some locals take apprentices several times a year and it seems like a good idea to be near one of them. Personally, if I don't get in this fall in San Diego I'll likely move home where my family and friends are and shoot for local 98 or one nearby. If that doesn't work out, well at least I'll be near the people I love.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

claire1979 said:


> Yeah, I live near Youngstown. I've been applying for jobs in Cleveland and Pittsburgh. There are either temp jobs or contract jobs that pay minimum wage and i make more than that on unemployment. Everyone else is either laying off or forcing people to retire. And most of the unemployed around here are holding out for GMs new car, so that maybe GM and the suppliers will start hiring again. I won't hold _my_ breath.


 
I think your area suffers even when the economy is rolling along without the burden of a recession. You may have to tough this one out but I would seriously consider moving to one of the areas known for regular employment. when times improve.


----------



## claire1979 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bendezium said:


> I feel you, that's where I'm at right now. Even the undesirable stuff is hard to get out here in San Diego being a college graduate.
> 
> I have an Associates in Electronics Engineering, all of the jobs in my field are in China and Mexico...or they're headed that way.


----------



## claire1979 (Jun 25, 2009)

brian john said:


> I think your area suffers even when the economy is rolling along without the burden of a recession. You may have to tough this one out but I would seriously consider moving to one of the areas known for regular employment. when times improve.


If I could sell my house, I would consider it. I've actually considered tossing the keys in the mailbox and walk away. Hopefully things will get better soon...I know I'm not the only one suffering around here.


----------



## circuitthink (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, Claire, sorry- I didn't get in either. I called and found out they took 6 or 7 people this round. Probably out of 100, judging from the number of people who took the aptitude test. I'm depressed about it too. I have a BA (unrelated field), working on my associates in Electrical Engineering, 5 years low voltage experience, and did great on my aptitude test (according to them). Still didn't get in. What does it take? I'd like to meet the 6 people who got in. I'm really bummed and confused.


----------

